# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  One song can spark a moment,

## raiazlan

One song can spark a moment,
One flower can wake the dream.

One tree can start a forest,
One bird can herald spring.

One smile begins a friendship,
One handclasp lifts a soul.

One star can guide a ship at sea,
One word can frame the goal

One vote can change a nation,
One sunbeam lights the world.

One candle wipes out darkness,
One laugh will conquer gloom.

One step must start each journey.
One word must start each prayer.

One hope will raise our spirits,
One touch can show you care.

One voice can speak with wisdom,
One heart can know what's true,

One life can make a difference,
You see, it's up to you..

Failure is not a person,
and it is an event which happens to every
successful person..

----------


## foxman2112

very nice - thank you

----------

